# why smbd not running on freebsd 13



## freyone (Apr 22, 2021)

```
root@juggle:~ # service samba_server restart
Performing sanity check on Samba configuration: OK
Stopping winbindd.
smbd not running? (check /var/run/samba4/smbd.pid).
Stopping nmbd.
Performing sanity check on Samba configuration: OK
Starting nmbd.
Starting smbd.
Starting winbindd.
root@juggle:~ #
root@juggle:~ #
root@juggle:~ # service samba_server status
nmbd is running as pid 1035.
smbd is not running.
winbindd is running as pid 1049.
root@juggle:~ #
```

smb4.conf

```
root@juggle:~ # cat /usr/local/etc/smb4.conf
[global]
   printing = bsd
   printcap name = /etc/printcap
   load printers = no
   guest account = guest
   log file = /usr/local/samba/var/log.%m
   log level = 8

[homes]
   comment = Home Directories
   browseable = no
   read only = no
   create mode = 0750

[test]
   comment = test stuff
   path = /dept/mis/home/testacct
   valid users = testacct
   public = no
   writable = yes

[namespace]
   comment = DCE-DFS Global Root 
   path = /...
   public = no
   writable = yes

[oecdfs]
   comment = Corporate Cell
   path = /.../corp.boston.oec.com/fs
   browseable = no
   read only = no
   create mode = 0750

[develdfs]
   comment = Technology Development Cell
   path = /.../devel.boston.oec.com/fs
   browseable = no
   read only = no
   create mode = 0750
[root]
   comment = root's stuff
   path = /home
    public = no
    browseable = yes
    writable = yes
    printable = no
    create mask = 0755
root@juggle:~ #
```
rc.conf

```
root@juggle:~ # cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="juggle"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
ifconfig_em1="inet 192.168.56.3 netmask 255.255.255.0"
nmbd_enable="YES"
smbd_enbale="YES"
winbindd_enable="YES"
samba_enable="NO"
samba_server_enable="YES"
root@juggle:~ #
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2021)

freyone said:


> ```
> nmbd_enable="YES"
> smbd_enbale="YES"
> winbindd_enable="YES"
> ...


Remove these from rc.conf, you only need `samba_server_enable="YES"`.


----------



## freyone (Apr 23, 2021)

not worked as SirDice suggestion，the console  printout ：


----------



## VladiBG (Apr 23, 2021)

In FreeBSD there's no "guest" user, you can use "nobody" for that.
In FreeBSD the log files should be placed under /var/log if you need you can separate them in sub directories and grant proper permission to that directories to the user under which the service is running so it can create the log files.

So you can create a directory /var/log/samba/ then change your smb4.conf `log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m` this will fix the error that you get about missing /usr/local/samba/var/ directory

Then change your smb4.conf `guest account = nobody` which is valid user.


----------



## freyone (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks，it worked.


----------

